# Saney's Transformation



## Saney (Dec 28, 2012)

Will Begin January 1st. Will end when Prince and HeavyIron SUCK MY COCK!!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like it won't last long then


----------



## swollen (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm always interested in watch'n ppl change & how they do it, never gets old..
You should think about wait'n till the 14th n doin' that contest/competition a lot of members are get'n into,
Give u chance to win free $, & prolly motivate u alittle more


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm a Mod here. I just got a buncha shit. 100mls of some good stuff lol. Don't need to win anymore. I'm doing this for myself alone and I'm making a log of it so ppl are either entertained or inspired!

But i am trying to win Journal of the Month tho lol GOD DAMNIT! I WANT M-STEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 28, 2012)

In for cum shots!


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> In for cum shots!



There will be PLENTY of that GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## ctr10 (Dec 28, 2012)

Go get Em' Saney


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 28, 2012)

Get jerked...and tan


----------

